
Fortran for .NET - fortran77
http://www.lahey.com/docs/lfenthelp/nlmgswhatis.htm
======
Bostonian
I don't think this compiler from 2004 is worth much consideration. It does not
have all the features of Fortran 95 and 2003. Lahey/Fujitsu did make a good
Fortran 95 compiler, which I used, but its latest compilers are just wrappers
for gfortran, not independent efforts.

